# Anyone selling at the 8/29 Manassas VA Show?



## treefrog007 (May 23, 2009)

I'm just interested in knowing what you will have there... thanks!


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Try getting a hold of Randy (Dartsami) as he usually attends at that venue. Welcome to the addiction.
Cheers 
Bob Fraser


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be there. I put an add up last week in the for sale forum. Stop by and say hi, and mention dendroboard!!!
Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------

